
Why Your Crypto Currency Portfolio Sucks - kurtvon
https://medium.com/@kkurtvon/why-your-crypto-currency-portfolio-sucks-b95b956bac1b
======
TaylorGood
It's true. At one point a friend of mine was in 30 cryptocurrencies. Bull run?
Didn't matter since the allocation diluted everything so gains weren't really
significant. I understand the excitement to BUY BUY BUY but the fate of so
many alt coins are also TBD.

~~~
kurtvon
Exactly. So many people buying alt coins because they get 'bored' of watching
their holdings. (Source: Survey)

